# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Jetico Personal Firewall 2.0.2.4

## SDA

Вышла новая версия Jetico Personal Firewall. http://www.jetico.com/

Из изменений:

     теперь программа создает резервную копию предыдущих настроек при изменении конфигурации
      улучшена система определения приложений, которые пытаются получить доступ в сеть
     исправлены проблемы при обработке больших приложений
     устранены ошибки при использовании шаблонов доступа
     исправлены ошибки в ядре, а также в модулях поддержки протоколов

http://www.jetico.com/jpf2.htm

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Может есть что-нибудь именно по Jetico(на Русском), а то я попробовал установить и как не силился разрешить работу авторизатора сети (вроде разрешил), авторизатор всё-равно обрубался. Что-то не допереть никак что делать, пробовал Керио, авторизатор работал, но глючила FF. А с bitTorrent-ом: всё ему разрешил, так и один и другой Firewall(Fw) долбали меня вопросами по поводу портов, входящих и исходящих соединений и т.п., будто клавиатура работает как динамомашина, и чтоб комп не выключился, Fw заставляет нажимать. Жил без Fw уже давно, но всё чаще меня беспокоит непонятный загруз компа (по вирусам чисто): когда какое-то время не трогаешь комп(работает только ДрВеб в трее), то в работе слышно равномерное шуршание, а затем куллеры ускоряются, винч начинает хрустеть( что-то работает, причем подгружая проц) обновление доктора ещё не подошло (?). Для наблюдений, как-то раз, включил ПроцессЭсплорер, пару часов никаких изменений в работе не было, только веб обновлялся, а потом без появления каких либо процессов всё-таки зашуршало и начало
подзагружать проц, а на уровне папки(значка)  System почти 100%. Сетевая тоже изменила своё мерцание. 
Паранойя вероятно, но чтоб было спокойнее решил поставить Fw, а не получается =-(( . И как мне не программисту понять какие системные перехваты и потоки запрещать или разрешать?

----------


## SDA

Немного хелпа на русском http://jetico.narod.ru/
читать - Перевод на русский язык официального файла справки (от 7 января 2005): пока только онлайн версия
Еще немного, правда версии старые, но я думаю принцип тот же http://gq.net.ru/2006/05/30/jpf-rules/

Кстати, есть старая бесплатная версия http://www.jetico.com/jpfwall.exe

----------


## XP user

Всё о Jetico можно найти здесь:
http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=5&topic=11193

Paul

----------


## PORSHEvchik

у меня появилась пара вопросиков за которые прошу не пинать сильно. 
 1) Fw поймал входящее(вероятно то о котором я упоминал, что оно изредка подзагружает комп) соединение TCP/IP в приложении System локальный порт 139. Удалённый адрес похож на мой внешний IP, но это может быть и провайдер и кто-то из абонентов провайдера. Если это провайдер обязательно разрешать соединение или надо заблокировать?
 2) Вчера, когда я задавал вопрос, сказал про битторрент. Сегодня запустил и начал получать запросы на моё решение от Fw. Вчера было: протокол TCP/IP, вид активности - входящие/исходящие соединения и передача пакетов(UDP), локальные порты разные, а удалённые порты находятся в списке обмена, приложение - мюТоррент. Сегодня: протокол не указан, вид активности - передача пакетов(UDP), локальный порт - 137 (только), внешние порты из списка обмена, и вот приложение стало System, а не то что было вчера. В чём заковыка, почему другое приложение и постоянство локального порта? =)

----------

